# Current Affairs Folder posting only, no replies.



## Arrowfoot (30 Aug 2021)

Thought I will post it here as a general consensus would be be a helpful to Admin @Shaun .

Why not a Current Affairs folder that one can post but replies are not allowed. It will help members keep tab with recent events, policies and general news of interest. It can be reason for logging in daily to get the latest from one place. Do not make it into a single thread as a new post in a folder will give the headlines and members can decide to click. A post of value in a long running thread will not show anything. 

There will hardly be any moderation effort except to remove those with a repeated propaganda agenda. Some conditions will be helpful.

Post must be news as in new. No article that are older than 5 days. 
Must be from mainstream and regional media ( lets not nickel and dime to death on what is mainstream or regional)
Public Service announcements such as changes in healthcare, benefits, retirement age, schools, crime figures etc 
No articles, op-ed from columnists or opinion pieces , just news as they are reported. 
Members can do their own research and form their own opinion.

Worth a try, a possible compromise?


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Aug 2021)

Primary 'fail' on the 'chat' test.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> Thought I will post it here as a general consensus would be be a helpful to Admin @Shaun .
> 
> Why not a Current Affairs folder that one can post but replies are not allowed. It will help members keep tab with recent events, policies and general news of interest. It can be reason for logging in daily to get the latest from one place. Do not make it into a single thread as a new post in a folder will give the headlines and members can decide to click. A post of value in a long running thread will not show anything.
> 
> ...



The main problem I see is that the "mainstream" media has bias too, and in the UK most print media has a right wing bias, and even if they're not op-ed pieces they will still show their point of view. I'm not saying this is right or wrong; newspapers are privately run and can hold whatever political opinion they wish, it just happens to be the case in the UK that the majority tend to the right.

If there's no option to challenge and discuss this you could just end up with links to the same newspapers, and by definition a rather narrow world view. By removing the whole "discussion" aspect I think it removes one of the most valuable features of the NACA board.


----------



## Dirk (30 Aug 2021)

Posting 'News' without the ability to challenge the source, could lead to the folder being spammed wit all sorts of nonsense.


----------



## Venod (30 Aug 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> It will help members keep tab with recent events, policies and general news of interest. It can be reason for logging in daily to get the latest from one place



I understand what you are proposing, but personally I use news sites for news.

IMO the discussion aspect is needed.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Aug 2021)

I would agree that discussion is needed, but sadly, from what I saw, that isn't what happened in NACA. 

The noisier posters tended to have a very set agenda, and simply shoe horned and soapboxed their opinion and dismissed or reworded other peoples opinions. That's not discussion.

I've enjoyed this forum for the light hearted chatter, and issues created in NACA has a tendency to poison posts on other threads.

If it's an issue, I'm sure there are political forums out there, and for some posters, there are perhaps some benefits in finding ones with support for underlying and unresolved mental health issues.


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Aug 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> here are perhaps some benefits in finding ones with support for underlying and unresolved mental health issues.


Why, @CéG? Why do you feel the need to suggest this? Have you no self-discipline? Think it, if you must: but type it?
Maybe making the suggestion is itself a form of self therapy?


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2021)

Nice try Arrowfoot, but im sure the usual suspect will find a way to foxtrot it up for everyone.


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Nice try Arrowfoot, but im sure the usual suspect will find a way to foxtrot it up for everyone.


Surely if it was a singular suspect (innocent until proven guilty, no doubt) excision would be an easy solution.
Paley: it's not you.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Aug 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> Why, @CéG? Why do you feel the need to suggest this? Have you no self-discipline? Think it, if you must: but type it?
> Maybe making the suggestion is itself a form of self therapy?



It's my opinion based on observation, and also in my opinion, it is a factor in why some threads end up as they do.

It's actually a positive comment, especially if it encourages some self reflection. We all carry some degree of baggage, it's how that is managed and manifests in the rest of our life that differs.


----------



## winjim (30 Aug 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> Primary 'fail' on the 'chat' test.


Hey, no replying.


----------



## Beebo (30 Aug 2021)

I believe the whole thing is unworkable. And have stated as much in the other place.

For example:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/us-navy-develops-non-lethal-device-which-causes-confusion.278830/
This joke Cafe thread has already turned “political” with various jibes about Abbott, Patel and Johnson.
Goodluck to the moderators because they will have an impossible task.


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2021)

It looked more apolitical to me, with people generally having a laugh at the expense of politicians utterly regardless of their political affiliations. For example, I myself have a josh at the expense of both right and left in that thread.

There is actually a difference. It's not the fault of the well adjusted folk who can have a grin without being nasty that certain people are so blindly partisan that they themselves can't tell the difference between political discussion and people just merrily taking the pith.

That is the problem, people being so maladjusted that they are unable to separate reality from the internet. It's not difficult to see who is responsible because its the same names every time, and one wonders how they actually cope in real life when they struggle so badly with the virtual one.

While Arrowfoot's idea is a noble one, it is for this reason I fear it would never succeed.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> the same names every time


It's easy then isn't it? @Shaun has the technology............ But what if it isn't that easy? I've no idea as I don't go into NACA much and if I do it's not for long. I'm only here as it's in Cafe (and so far a it's short thread that my tiny mind can follow this far).

Speaking for myself I'd prefer any NACA fall out to remain in NACA (or some other place) and not the Cafe.

That's my tuppence worth in this discussion.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2021)

What you are suggesting is a news feed curated by the political views of those who post them. Suggest leave that to many pre existing news feeds and sites already out there.


----------



## purpan (30 Aug 2021)

Why don’t we post news articles, but calm them down for everybody by taking all the verbs out?


----------



## purpan (30 Aug 2021)

Or, we could have a cooling-off period for news to reduce the possibility of triggering emotional dissent. Nothing more recent that the 18th century, for example, which would still also allow members to debate the trial of Socrates, say, or the views of Jacob Rees-Mogg.


----------



## Rocky (30 Aug 2021)

purpan said:


> Why we news articles, but them down for everybody by all the verbs out?


Good idea!!


----------



## JtB (30 Aug 2021)

I don’t post in current affairs myself, but it would be a shame to lose the section. Why not make it “unmoderated” and inform members as such before allowing them to post there, that way easily offended snowflakes will be deterred from joining and if they do join then they’ve only themselves to blame. Of course reported trolls will need to be locked out, but otherwise leave it unmoderated (assuming there are no potential legal issues).


----------



## purpan (30 Aug 2021)

Rocky said:


> Idea!!


And adjectives!


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Aug 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> Primary 'fail' on the 'chat' test.





purpan said:


> Why don’t we post news articles, but calm them down for everybody by taking all the verbs out?


My first responder comment satisfied that criterion!
Edit: Delete "primary" and maybe satisfies your additional criterion, depending on whether 'chat' is a nounal(?) adjective or an adjectival noun.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Aug 2021)

JtB said:


> I don’t post in current affairs myself, but it would be a shame to lose the section. Why not make it “unmoderated” and inform members as such before allowing them to post there, that way *easily offended snowflakes* will be deterred from joining and if they do join then they’ve only themselves to blame. Of course reported trolls will need to be locked out, but otherwise leave it unmoderated (assuming there are no potential legal issues).


There's the problem in a nutshell. Absolutely no need or call for such language. I'm not an easily offended person, there are few things which actually do offend me but I do know this is a derogatory remark aimed at folk of a particular persuasion.

The solution is very easy. If the "usual suspects" are so well known, they are not to me, then simply ban them. Problem solved followed by a bit of flack for a few days.

JtB I have no idea at all of your views etc. etc. and only quote you because it is such a clear example of the issue. It's not necessary to refer to people this way.


----------



## jowwy (30 Aug 2021)

at least i know it wasnt mean who messed up naca, i was banned around 18mths ago lol


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Aug 2021)

@jowwy Great to see you. How's the metallurgy?


----------



## jowwy (30 Aug 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> @jowwy Great to see you. How's the metallurgy?


Not sure what that means lol


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Aug 2021)

I think the regulars have composed their own response in full support of Admins decision.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/it-seems-like-naca-is-knackered.278927/


----------



## Rocky (30 Aug 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion @Arrowfoot, it may need some working on.

Things have got a bit heated politics-wise since 2016 in the UK (and beyond), perhaps we all need a break for a while and concentrate on the important things in life (cycling, I mean).

Presumably those who want to continue to discuss politics, could also do it through the DM facility here.........and, although it might end up as an echo chamber, it would mean that it is hidden behind The Velvet Curtain................(who saw what I did there?)


----------



## newfhouse (30 Aug 2021)

Rocky said:


> Presumably those who want to continue to discuss politics, could also do it through the DM facility here.........and, although it might end up as an echo chamber, it would mean that it is hidden behind The Velvet Curtain................(who saw what I did there?)


In light of Paley's revelations in the other thread (if true) I'm not sure that PMs are necessarily very P.


----------



## Rocky (30 Aug 2021)

newfhouse said:


> In light of Paley's revelations in the other thread (if true) I'm not sure that PMs are necessarily very P.


I took those comments with a pinch of salt. I'm sure the Mods have said that PMs remain private and I believe them..........blimey, if the one where I declared undying love to @TheDoctor ever came out, I'd be hugely embarrassed.


----------



## newfhouse (30 Aug 2021)

Rocky said:


> I took those comments with a pinch of salt


I trust lofty rectitude far too easily.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Aug 2021)

Rocky said:


> I took those comments with a pinch of salt. I'm sure the Mods have said that PMs remain private and I believe them..........blimey, if the one where I declared undying love to @TheDoctor ever came out, I'd be hugely embarrassed.


Mods cannot read PMs, unless they're sent to us. The last one from @Rocky has left me feeling traumatised. And somewhat aroused. Again.


----------



## jowwy (30 Aug 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I think the regulars have composed their own response in full support of Admins decision.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/it-seems-like-naca-is-knackered.278927/


Ive been reading that thread and some of the posters on there pleading their innoncence and condeming others is quite commical…….even the ones who post regular abusive comments about other posters are even pleading innocence.

NACA should have been shut and then shaun announce it afterwards. That part of the forum is full of hatred and vitriol, towards members, towards public faces, towards celebrities, towards goverment, towards brexxiters…….its an embarrassment.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (31 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Ive been reading that thread and some of the posters on there pleading their innoncence and condeming others is quite commical…….even the ones who post regular abusive comments about other posters are even pleading innocence.
> 
> NACA should have been shut and then shaun announce it afterwards. That part of the forum is full of hatred and vitriol, towards members, towards public faces, towards celebrities, towards goverment, towards brexxiters…….its an embarrassment.



It looks very much like some of the regular posters are totally lacking in self awareness or any understanding or acceptance of how they are a big part of the problem, as they seem unable to realise that their posts are totally vindicating the mods decision.

I suspect there are a number of posters that would enjoy a discussion on current affairs, but unfortunately, there were too many preachers that simply didn't want that to happen, possibly for fear of finding holes in their favoured position. 

Hopefully, the decision will offer an opportunity for self reflection.


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It looks very much like some of the regular posters are totally lacking in self awareness or any understanding or acceptance of how they are a big part of the problem, as they seem unable to realise that their posts are totally vindicating the mods decision.
> 
> I suspect there are a number of posters that would enjoy a discussion on current affairs, but unfortunately, there were too many preachers that simply didn't want that to happen, possibly for fear of finding holes in their favoured position.
> 
> Hopefully, the decision will offer an opportunity for self reflection.


Agreed…..the other part that needs looking at is the liking of abusive posts towards members. I call it stealth posting, some one will make an abusive posted about a member and then people will pile on with the likes, as if they cant be seen. Some do it on a regular occassion. Also posters who take trolling across into other posts and then plead their innocence and say they are doing nothing wrong.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Aug 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It looks very much like some of the regular posters are totally lacking in self awareness or any understanding or acceptance of how they are a big part of the problem, as they seem unable to realise that their posts are totally vindicating the mods decision.
> 
> I suspect there are a number of posters that would enjoy a discussion on current affairs, but unfortunately, there were too many preachers that simply didn't want that to happen, possibly for fear of finding holes in their favoured position.
> 
> *Hopefully, the decision will offer an opportunity for self reflection.*



True, but, only beneficial to those who are willing to countenance a revision or modification of their opinion(s).


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2021)

jowwy said:


> Ive been reading that thread and some of the posters on there pleading their innoncence and condeming others is quite commical…….even the ones who post regular abusive comments about other posters are even pleading innocence.
> 
> NACA should have been shut and then shaun announce it afterwards. That part of the forum is full of hatred and vitriol, towards members, towards public faces, towards celebrities, towards goverment, towards brexxiters…….its an embarrassment.


Hate, vitriol, nastiness, rudness, offensive remarks, racist memes...these tactics have failed to win a single election or referendum in over a decade. 

Indeed, these tactics are what make peope dig their heels in and do the opposite of that which the author wants them to. These tactics actively lose elections and referenda.

Which begs the question of why they keep at doing it? One definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again in the hope of a different result. Those concerned are doing the samething over and over again, and shouting louder and louder when itn isn't working.

That being the case I'm surprised Shaun hasn't called for an ambulance to haul the forum away long ago. I have every sympathy with Shaun and the mods on this one, and will mourn neither the passing of the forum or the disappearance of the professionally affronted usual suspects.

Discussions of Y fronts, bloomers, converting vans into motorhomes and, just occasionally , even cycling rarely cause such angst.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (31 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Hate, vitriol, nastiness, rudness, offensive remarks, racist memes...these tactics have failed to win a single election or referendum in over a decade.
> 
> Indeed, these tactics are what make peope dig their heels in and do the opposite of that which the author wants them to. These tactics actively lose elections and referenda.
> 
> ...



It's amusing watching the discussion of the ban on NACA, as many of the posters that are the most guilty of posting as you describe, don't recognise that aspect of their posts, so will never come up with a viable solution.

Like you, I have every sympathy with the mods.


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It's amusing watching the discussion of the ban on NACA, as many of the posters that are the most guilty of posting as you describe, don't recognise that aspect of their posts, so will never come up with a viable solution.
> 
> Like you, I have every sympathy with the mods.


It really is comical to read and watch as they pour over their own scorn……


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2021)

Bill and Ted were right. We should be excellent to one another.


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Bill and Ted were right. We should be excellent to one another.


Like you i prefer the van, shed, garden threads……something useful too look at comment and like about someones skills


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2021)

Hows your back garden? (Thats not a euphemism!) Have you updated the thread of late?


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Aug 2021)

There is a huge amount of ‘they’ being pointed out, I humbly suggest perhaps a ‘we’ is more in order from the majority of posters, myself included.


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Hows your back garden? (Thats not a euphemism!) Have you updated the thread of late?


Its looking pretty good drago……i have updated other threads, but not the main one that i set-up

i was recently accused of being a willy waver for posting about my garden projects and the work i have done…..so decided to not post about them any longer.


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2021)

Oh, pish posh Jowwers. I live for threads like your garden, and Jhn Bsialshfhslnagdinrbvhaomebhviej's DIY and van diaries.


----------



## jowwy (31 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Oh, pish posh Jowwers. I live for threads like your garden, and Jhn Bsialshfhslnagdinrbvhaomebhviej's DIY and van diaries.


Yup i love this threads too……you garage looked good at the finish and thats the type of projects i like too see, people using their skills for their own good.


----------



## AndyRM (1 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Hate, vitriol, nastiness, rudness, offensive remarks, racist memes...these tactics have failed to win a single election or referendum in over a decade.



At the risk of making this vaguely serious for a second, you have to be joking with this, Shirley?

I will be sad to see N&CA go personally. Generally I think it's a well natured discussion place on the forum which has made me consider different viewpoints which I think is valuable.


----------



## jowwy (1 Sep 2021)

So far there is 47 pages of nonesense posted in the naca is knackered thread, by the same people that has caused it to shut down….and all pleading their innoncence. Its a joke.


----------



## Rocky (1 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> So far there is 47 pages of nonesense posted in the naca is knackered thread, by the same people that has caused it to shut down….and all pleading their innoncence. Its a joke.


Remind us again why you were banned from
NACA?


----------



## jowwy (1 Sep 2021)

Rocky said:


> Remind us again why you were banned from
> NACA?


Ask the mods……but for the last 18mths its been getting worse and worse, no wonder its being shutdown


----------



## ClichéGuevara (2 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Ask the mods……but for the last 18mths its been getting worse and worse, no wonder its being shutdown




That thread gets funnier, as some of the most intransigent posters are talking of others not being open to ideas. 

Post after post justifying the mods decision, and not considering that their complaints are liable to be the ones that got alternative views removed from that forum.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Sep 2021)

@ClichéGuevara and @jowwy Feel free to join in with the thread rather bitching about it elsewhere, are you doing it here because you are banned from NACA? If so I would suggest it is a bit like the kettle calling the pot black.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (2 Sep 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> @ClichéGuevara and @jowwy Feel free to join in with the thread rather bitching about it elsewhere, are you doing it here because you are banned from NACA? If so I would suggest it is a bit like the kettle calling the pot black.



You are helping prove the point. It's laughing at the irony, rather than 'bitching' (which is a rather sexist slur), especially with the lack of consideration to the implications behind how someone ends up banned.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> You are helping prove the point. It's laughing at the irony, rather than 'bitching' (which is a rather sexist slur), especially with the lack of consideration to the implications behind how someone ends up banned.


Laughing at the irony whereby at least one of you, but I suspect both,are banned, which probably added to the decision to close NACA?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (2 Sep 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Laughing at the irony whereby at least one of you, but I suspect both,are banned, which probably added to the decision to close NACA?



Given it's been running for a long time since, your rational is misguided. You also miss the irony of those left complaining about moderation and hitting the complaint button.

I'm not really sure what you're hoping to gain from any of this, other than appearing to want to start an argument.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Given it's been running for a long time since, your rational is misguided. You also miss the irony of those left complaining about moderation and hitting the complaint button.
> 
> I'm not really sure what you're hoping to gain from any of this, other than appearing to want to start an argument.


I am just inviting you to join in, you both have some valuable insights as to how things operate and have some experience with the mods decisions. You might like to contribute rather than poking the nest from the sidelines.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (2 Sep 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I am just inviting you to join in, you both have some valuable insights as to how things operate and have some experience with the mods decisions. You might like to contribute rather than poking the nest from the sidelines.



I don't need an invite, and I'm not poking the nest. Feel free to enjoy your conversation, but I'm afraid you'll have to go and find your argument elsewhere, as you're not bringing much to this table.


----------



## jowwy (2 Sep 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> @ClichéGuevara and @jowwy Feel free to join in with the thread rather bitching about it elsewhere, are you doing it here because you are banned from NACA? If so I would suggest it is a bit like the kettle calling the pot black.


I got banned 18mths ago…….cause supposedly i was being reported constantly by others. Those others are still in NACA and pleading innocence to not using the report button, go figure. Now they are all banned in 10days too…….oh the irony

i mean there is even ex mods and current mods on the thread explaining why its being closed and you still cant except the reasons and are arguing with the mods and the owner of the site……..nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (2 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> *I got banned 18mths ago*…….cause supposedly i was being reported constantly by others. Those others are still in NACA and pleading innocence to not using the report button, go figure. Now they are all banned in 10days too…….oh the irony
> 
> i mean there is even ex mods and current mods on the thread explaining why its being closed and you still cant except the reasons and are arguing with the mods and the owner of the site……..nothing else needs to be said.



Pfft, excuses, excuses.


----------



## jowwy (2 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Pfft, excuses, excuses.


Its true…….honest m’lord


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> I got banned 18mths ago…….cause supposedly i was being reported constantly by others. Those others are still in NACA and pleading innocence to not using the report button, go figure. Now they are all banned in 10days too…….oh the irony


Banned for not breaking the rules? Yes, you did annoy me with your complete unwillingness to compromise and your ability to explode at the slightest of provocations but you did make some good points. I find it hard to believe that you were banned due to vexatious reports.


----------



## jowwy (2 Sep 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Banned for not breaking the rules? Yes, you did annoy me with your complete unwillingness to compromise and your ability to explode at the slightest of provocations but you did make some good points. I find it hard to believe that you were banned due to vexatious reports.


Why should i compromise…..no one else on that forum does.

anyway enjoy your last few days in naca. I wont be replying anymore


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Why should i compromise…..no one else on that forum does.
> 
> anyway enjoy your last few days in naca. I wont be replying anymore



I think it's reasonable to assume that if you're singled out for personal comments, you're over the target.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Sep 2021)

Clicked on this one just because it seemed very odd that it was still going. 

Turns out to have become the rest home for the banned of NACA to complain about NACA.

Ho hum.


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Clicked on this one just because it seemed very odd that it was still going.
> 
> Turns out to have become the rest home for the banned of NACA to complain about NACA.
> 
> Ho hum.



Go on... join in.... you know you want to.....


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Go on... join in.... you know you want to.....



I'm sure there are several regulars that can't work out why that thread just keeps on providing amusement.


----------



## Rocky (3 Sep 2021)

Although to be fair, I’m getting many more laughs from this one


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 Sep 2021)

Rocky said:


> Although to be fair, I’m getting many more laughs from this one



I can see why the revelations in the other one wouldn't be quite so amusing for certain posters. Hopefully some will use the time freed up by NACA closing to engage in some self reflection, to see where their actions were a big part of the enforced solitude.

So all is well.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 Sep 2021)

Anyhow, as I've just realised that this forum is simply for reporting bugs and problems, I'll leave it now, as it looks as though there are some attempts to encourage the board rules to be broken.

My apologies mods. I didn't realise.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (3 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Hopefully some will use the time freed up by NACA closing to engage in some self reflection, to see where their actions were a big part of the enforced solitude.



From a banned poster. 

You couldn't make this up.


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> From a banned poster.
> 
> You couldn't make this up.


do you know why he was banned, was he banned for breaking rules?? was he banned because certain elements of CC shouted down his opinions and had him reported for holding such views?? did his opinions not meet with like minded others and therefore reported for not having the same views???

could be many reasons for a ban


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> do you know why he was banned, was he banned for breaking rules?? was he banned because certain elements of CC shouted down his opinions and had him reported for holding such views?? did his opinions not meet with like minded others and therefore reported for not having the same views???
> 
> could be many reasons for a ban



It's against the rules to discuss moderation, and I feel that there are attempts to draw people in to arguments that get them banned, as has happened many times, but I think it's fair to say that I didn't break any rules. Quite the contrary in fact, which makes the laughing 'couldn't make it up' response even funnier. 

As I say, some will benefit from the opportunity for self reflection.


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It's against the rules to discuss moderation, and I feel that there are attempts to draw people in to arguments that get them banned, as has happened many times, but I think it's fair to say that I didn't break any rules. Quite the contrary in fact, which makes the laughing 'couldn't make it up' response even funnier.
> 
> As I say, some will benefit from the opportunity for self reflection.


i also wasn't banned for breaking rules within NACA itself.......but for other reasons


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

much prefer the diy, gardening and sports threads these days.....


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> much prefer the diy, gardening and sports threads these days.....



It adds to the amusement that the people that are still very active on there, seem to want to blame the board closing on posters that, for what ever reason, haven't been able to post for some time. Hmm, self reflection and self awareness.


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It adds to the amusement that the people that are still very active on there, seem to want to blame the board closing on posters that, for what ever reason, haven't been able to post for some time. Hmm, self reflection and self awareness.


yup - im certainly not the one making 10/15 reports a day of NACA posters......


----------



## Mugshot (3 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> much prefer the diy, gardening and sports threads these days.....


Just as well.


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2021)

Mugshot said:


> Just as well.


yup - less abuse in those threads....can just enjoy peoples hard work and endeavour, but then again i was called a willy waver for posting in the too....go figure


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2021)

So they have even had their own thread closed and deleted, what does that say……..


----------



## Mugshot (4 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> So they have even had their own thread closed and deleted, what does that say……..





jowwy said:


> anyway enjoy your last few days in naca. I wont be replying anymore


You still here?


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2021)

Mugshot said:


> You still here?


Of course….why would i leave, been on CC for many many years


----------



## Mugshot (4 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Of course….why would i leave, been on CC for many many years


You said you weren't going to post in this thread any more.


----------



## jowwy (4 Sep 2021)

Mugshot said:


> You said you weren't going to post in this thread any more.


No i didnt…..i said i wasn’t replying to the other poster anymore, slight difference


----------



## Mugshot (4 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> No i didnt…..i said i wasn’t replying to the other poster anymore, slight difference


Ah, my apologies, as you were


----------



## lazybloke (5 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> do you know why he was banned, was he banned for breaking rules?? was he banned because certain elements of CC shouted down his opinions and had him reported for holding such views?? did his opinions not meet with like minded others and therefore reported for not having the same views???
> 
> could be many reasons for a ban


People don't get moderated/banned for holding a contrary viewpoint; discussion of different views is the entire point of the forum.

They get moderated/banned for aggression, insults and lies; sometimes for hate-speech. Maybe even exposing the site to potential legal action.


----------



## winjim (5 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> So they have even had their own thread closed and deleted, what does that say……..


Power from the sky, from the tower shots rang out.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

lazybloke said:


> People don't get moderated/banned for holding a contrary viewpoint; discussion of different views is the entire point of the forum.
> 
> They get moderated/banned for aggression, insults and lies; sometimes for hate-speech. Maybe even exposing the site to potential legal action.


Didnt get banned for any of those things……but no need to discuss it here, it was well over 18mths ago


----------



## lazybloke (5 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Didnt get banned for any of those things……but no need to discuss it here, it was well over 18mths ago



I maintain that differing viewpoints are not the reason for a ban, it's the way that viewpoints are expressed.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

lazybloke said:


> I maintain that differing viewpoints are not the reason for a ban, it's the way that viewpoints are expressed.


As i already stated i got banned for none of those things….and i wont be discussing it, so give it a rest.

This is one of the reasons naca has been shut. People just cant accept someones answer and move on, they have dig and dig and dig, until the poster snaps……just accept what some one says and move on.


----------



## lazybloke (5 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> As i already stated i got banned for none of those things….and i wont be discussing it, so give it a rest.
> 
> This is one of the reasons naca has been shut. People just cant accept someones answer and move on, they have dig and dig and dig, until the poster snaps……just accept what some one says and move on.


It's because you've misunderstood if you think I'm digging and digging and digging at you.

I was contributing to a discussion between you and @roubaixtuesday about an *unnamed person *being banned .
Not knowing who that person was, I used generic phrasing when I gave 5 examples of objectional content that might result in moderation/banning. If you disagree with my words, take a look at the rules which give at least 10 such examples.

NB I've said nothing here today about the nature of your content, or why you may have been subject to past moderation or bans; no need to feel I'm getting at you; no need to "snap".j


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

lazybloke said:


> It's because you've misunderstood if you think I'm digging and digging and digging at you.
> 
> I was contributing to a discussion between you and @roubaixtuesday about an *unnamed person *being banned .
> Not knowing who that person was, I used generic phrasing when I gave 5 examples of objectional content that might result in moderation/banning. If you disagree with my words, take a look at the rules which give at least 10 such examples.
> ...


Im not snapping…..im just making it clear i wasnt banned for any of the reasons you state, end of.

enjoy your day.


----------



## PK99 (5 Sep 2021)

AndyRM said:


> At the risk of making this vaguely serious for a second, you have to be joking with this, Shirley?
> 
> I will be sad to see N&CA go personally. Generally I think it's a well natured discussion place on the forum which has made me consider different viewpoints which I think is valuable.



Generally, it is, until certain repeat offenders see the discussion going against them and throw a hissy fit to close things down.


----------



## PK99 (5 Sep 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Banned for not breaking the rules? Yes, you did annoy me with your* complete unwillingness to compromise and your ability to explode at the slightest of provocations* but you did make some good points. I find it hard to believe that you were banned due to vexatious reports.



Banned for good reason.
Others should have been similarly banned.


----------



## PK99 (5 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> yup - im certainly not the one making 10/15 reports a day of NACA posters......



I was astonished that anyone was willing to admit to doing that - thin skinned back seat moderation personified.


----------



## PK99 (5 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Im not snapping…..im just making it clear i wasnt banned for any of the reasons you state, end of.
> 
> enjoy your day.



Do you not have any insight into how your posts come across as blunt, curt and aggressive?


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

PK99 said:


> Do you not have any insight into how your posts come across as blunt, curt and aggressive?


Have a nice day


----------

